# Bin endlich Fertig!!!



## mazarin (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

sorry, daß ich mich so lange nicht mehr gemeldet habe. Aber der Umbau des Gartens war doch langwieriger als gedacht.
Nun ist alles fertig , das Wasser klar und die Fische gesund.
Was will man(n) mehr??
Jetzt wird endlich auch Annetts Frage bezüglich des Terrassenanschlußes beantwortet. Ich habe als Untergrund Betonfundament, darauf habe ich die Granitsteine gemauert und mit Landschaftsbeton die Fugen verfugt. Zum Teich hin habe ich bis zum Anfang der Mauer ein Stück Kiesfolie eingebracht.
Jetzt die Bilder und dann gehts zum Rasenmähen ----wenns nicht regnet!!:__ nase: 

Machts gut, bis bald

Peter


----------



## Michael K (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bin endlich Fertig!!!*

Hallo Peter,

ist ja toll geworden, gefällt mir gut


----------



## Horst T. (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bin endlich Fertig!!!*

SEEEEHR schön     
ich will !! auch so klares wasser haben    

Auch der Übergang zum Rasen, damit man dort besser mähen kann, sehr gelungen , ich werde meinen Teich zum Herbst auch umbauen und hoffe das mein Wasserfall auch so schön wird


----------



## Dodi (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bin endlich Fertig!!!*

Hallo Peter!

Ich bin sprachlos - SUUUPER geworden!    

Tolle Leistung!

Viel Spaß mit Deinem schönen Teich.


----------



## katja (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bin endlich Fertig!!!*

hallihallo!

also ich finde auch, dass es suuuuperklasse geworden ist!!

eine frage hätt ich aber: auf dem zweiten bild, bei dem man so gut auf den grund schauen kann.......sind das da unten algenberge oder eine unterwasserpflanze, die da alles überwuchert hat? 

wenns eine pflanze ist, will ich die auch haben! 

sollten es algen sein, darfst du sie behalten.....:


----------



## Eugen (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bin endlich Fertig!!!*

Hallo Peter,

nett anzuschauender Teich.  
nur die Pflanzcontainer stören den schönen Anblick.
Kannst/willst du die armen Pflanzen nicht befreien ?
Schaut schöner aus und die Pflanzen wachsen besser. 

@ Katja

schaut verdächtig nach __ Hornblatt aus.
das kannste bei mir säckeweise abholen.   
und Krebsscheren bekommste noch oben drauf.


----------



## ericjoo (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bin endlich Fertig!!!*

Hallo Peter,

ein optisch richtig gelungener Teich. Klasse.   

Wie hast Du den Aufbau (Wasserfall bzw. Bachlauf) mit dem Steinberg gemacht ? Lose die Steine übereinander oder ... ??? Danke.

Frank


----------



## karsten. (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bin endlich Fertig!!!*

Hallo Peter


  

..ich möchte mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen !...  









aber



putz doch mal Deine Linse !    

da ist ein Wassertropfen drauf ! 

mfG


----------



## marc (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bin endlich Fertig!!!*

Sers Peter!

Da kann ich nur sagen:    

Aber die Pflanzen würd ich auch aus den Containern nehmen,wenns geht.

Grüsse Marc


----------



## Kalle (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bin endlich Fertig!!!*

Hi,


jo   Raus die Dinger !!!!


----------



## karsten. (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bin endlich Fertig!!!*

ma langsam !

ich hab auch viel in Töpfchen  

schaut mal wie das NICHT stört   

wenn die anfangen rauszuwachsen is immer noch Zeit 



mfG


----------



## MikeCharly (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bin endlich Fertig!!!*

Hallo Peter,

Dein Teich gefällt mir seht gut, ganz besonders der Wasserfall. 
Auch mich würde der Aufbau des Wasserfalls interessieren.


----------



## mazarin (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bin endlich Fertig!!!*

Hallo Zusammen,

vielen Dank für Euer Lob  und auch den Tadel 
Die Pflanzen in den Töpfen lasse ich so erst mal. Habe ich ja erst eingesetzt.

Das Dunkle im Teich ist jede Menge __ Tausendblatt. Wächst wie die Pest und ich muß auch immer auslichten.

Für den Wasserfall habe ich erst ein U- förmiges Fundament gegossen, dann mit Kalksansteinen aufgemauert. In diesem U verbirgt sich der Filter.
Die Folie geht aus dem Teich ohne Klebestelle bis auf das "Dach" des Wasserfalls. Die Steine wurden auf eine zweite Folienlage (zur Sicherheit) geschlichtet, danach mit wasserfestem, schnelltrocknenden Beton befestigt. Über ein regelbares Y - Stück 2 Auslässe (einen für den Wasserfall, einen für den Quellstein) und im Dach des Wasserfalls eine weitere Verzweigung zu den beiden Auslässen.

Als Filter habe ich einen Oase Filtoclear 6000, die UV habe ich nicht an.
Die Pumpe ist eine 8000.

Im Vordergrund ist der Teich 95 cm tief, hinten 120 cm.

So, mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht Euch

Peter


----------



## Sunflower (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bin endlich Fertig!!!*

Hallo,
ein sehr sehr schöner Teich. Ich hoffe unserer wird auch annähernd so schöööön wie Deiner.
Viel Freude damit.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## thias (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bin endlich Fertig!!!*

Hallo Peter,

ein sehr schöner Teich, Glückwunsch  ,

Wie lange besteht er schon, bzw. wann hast du bepflanzt bzw. Wasser rein?

Ich warte nämlich sehnsüchtig drauf, dass auch alles so gut wächst


----------



## mazarin (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bin endlich Fertig!!!*

Hallo Thias,

gefüllt wurde er im Herbst 2006. 50% der Rand- und Sumpfbepflanzung sind von diesem Jahr. Das Tausenblatt habe ich auch im Herbst vom Nachbarn bekommen. Hat sich dann bei mir rasend vermehrt. 

Dafür habe ich keine Schwebealgen und auch die Fadenalgen am Wasserfall kann man nicht mit einem Stock abderehn. Sie zerfallen gleich.

Hoffentlich bleibts so 


Ein schönes Wochenende in die Runde!!!

Peter


----------



## Annett (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bin endlich Fertig!!!*

Hallo Peter,

ich muss ebenfalls sagen: Ein schöner Teich!! 

Da habt Ihr Euch echt was feines geschaffen. 
Wenn jetzt noch die Seerose in die Gänge kommt, siehts richtig klasse aus, denke ich.


----------



## mazarin (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bin endlich Fertig!!!*

Guten Morgen Annett,

danke für das Kompliment. Die Seerose im Vordergrund haben wir erst gepflanzt. Die Blätter kommen schon und auch die 2. Blüte ist offen.

Wie sagt man so schön: schau mer mal. 

Herzliche Grüße

Peter


----------

